# Condeser Fan Motor: 3 wire to 4 wire (pics provided) Help!!



## WattsWorks (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello, 

I am replacing a Wagner condenser fan motor. I had an emerson. The emerson was a three wire motor. The Wagner has more. I have provide pics of what I have done. I am not sure where to hook up the yellow and black wires (see pic wire in my hand) On the box they are labeled as Line. 
I figured the black goes to the fan on circuit board. Where does the yellow go??? 

Also You will see a pic of the cap= for clarification was this wired correctly. Solid brown to common, brown/white to fan. Red to common. Yellow to herm.

Also: anyone now why the green and red wire is blicking????


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Did you check to make sure its not just bad run cap?

Hope you didn't energize the unit, wired the way it is in the pic.

Wire the new motor up the same way as the old, and just wire nut the brown with white stripe, and wire tie it out of the way, its not needed.


----------



## WattsWorks (Aug 23, 2007)

*Thanks but*

THe old motor had three wires coming off of it. See pic. Can i use this motor or did i get the wrong one.

pic is of old emerson motor


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, you can use it. 
The brown with white strip wire. Is attached to the same point in the motor as the white wire.
Wire nut the end of it so it can't shot out to anything. Then you have a 3 wire motor. And wire the new motor up the same as the old one.

Again. Hope you tested the cap, and didn't by a new motor when it was just your cap.


----------



## WattsWorks (Aug 23, 2007)

i bought new motor and new cap at same time.

Thanks for the help. On the board their is a green light and a red light flashing. Do you know what that means. It is a lennox unitif that helps.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Those are your status lights. Should have a legend on the panel to tell you what they mean. One set will mean normal. Others will indicate a problem.

The new cap your bought. Is an oval dual cap, right? The one in the pic. If so. Follow previous post instructions.


----------



## WattsWorks (Aug 23, 2007)

Okay nee more clarification. Sorry. 

I do not have a white wire. 

Old motor had: purple, black and orange wire. 
Black went to board
Purple went to fan on cap
Orange went to block 


If if got this right my new yellow goes where the orange went on block. 
( i actually just saw where the orange went origanally)

Tell me if I am correct:
Black to board
Solid brown to common on cap
brown/white goes to fan on cap
Yellow (or what you might be calling white) goes to block where the orange went) See pic. I assume it is supposed to go next to the red wire at the bottom of the block. 


The very bottom pic: can be seen an orange wire that is plugged into the block next to red wire. 

Am i Right????


----------



## WattsWorks (Aug 23, 2007)

IN pic above. 

grey cap is new cap

silver cap is old cap


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Thats a heat pump right.

Connect as a 3 wire only. Yes, I'm calling the yellow wire white.

Follow the 3 wire instructions i gave. if you want it to work right in heating season.

Or, go out and buy a new single cap for the fan motor only if you really think you want to convert to a 4 wire set up.

If you wire it as a 4 wire motor to that oval dual cap. The fan motor won't shut off during defrost.


----------



## WattsWorks (Aug 23, 2007)

then that means the new yellow is equivalent to the old orange
Solid brown goes to fan on cap
black goes to circuit board
new yellow/old orange goes to block next to red

Yes/no


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes. That would be correct.


----------



## WattsWorks (Aug 23, 2007)

BEENTHERE: You are awesome. Thank you so much for your help, especially on a Saturday. You have no idea how much this means to my family. 
I just got enough money to buy the parts. We have been without a/c for 5 weeks now (hopes this works or we'll be without it a little while longer). Saved on our power bill though : ). 

God Bless You
David


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Your welcome.


----------



## WattsWorks (Aug 23, 2007)

Is the fan air supposed to blow on the compressor or is it supposed to blow out the unit. 
Trying to figure out if it is working properly now.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Should blow out.

The air is to be drawn in through the coil, and out the top of the condenser.


----------



## WattsWorks (Aug 23, 2007)

Holy moley! We have ac!!!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

LOL... Cool. LOL


----------



## WattsWorks (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks again!!!

Being without ac in south alabama is horrrible. I just can't say anything to my folks cuz they give their stories of how they didn't have computers, tvs or ac when they were kids. 

LOL!!!

Now to another project!


----------

